# Trying to trace a deceased horses background for owner of his son



## shortty (28 August 2012)

Hi, i have a horse from a stallion my mum owned and i am desperate to find out more on his background and unsure of where to look. Back then we didnt have passports for horses so he was put to sleep without. I know he was an eventer and his show name was Tudor Law. He was 16.3hh with 10 inch bone. Bright bay I.D x (i think or maybe just I.D). He was advertised in H&H in mid 1970's for stud and i have contacted H&H to see if they can maybe search his advert but i dont now where to look as i have no passport for his dad.
If anyone can help me to guide me where to even start would be very much appreciated.
Thanx in advance.
Leanne


----------



## partypremier (29 August 2012)

Did your mum event him?
Try this link to British eventing & putting in rider details etc
http://www.britisheventing.com/search.asp?search=tudor+&season=-1&section=156&x=41&y=8


----------



## shortty (30 August 2012)

Hi, no my mum didnt event him, he was evented before she had him, he was basically dumped on this yard after he was 'used' up and my mum took him on for his last few years. I have his last son and love him to bits. Iv had him since birth, i wached his dad mate with his mum, my horse be born and backed etc, i just would love to know more of his dads background as i think it would be nice


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (30 August 2012)

It is very unusual for stallions to not be registered, even in the 70s. I would speak to the ID authority and ask them!


----------



## shortty (3 September 2012)

Iv found his vaccine card with his number on, his stud licence number and ministry licence number, can i search him with any of these? if so what sites pls xx


----------



## partypremier (4 September 2012)

have you googled the stud licence number


----------



## shortty (4 September 2012)

Yes, but nothing. Iv got his stud card here now from my mum, he was placed in the British Airways Hunter Trials, was jumping B.S.J.A and cross country. He is one of the few stallions to have an origional ministry licence (29406) proving his corrections of confirmation. 
His dad was Arabian Sky (ex H.I.S. premium stallion) and his mum was an imported Irish Draught mare called I/D Beckon.


----------



## cronkmooar (5 September 2012)

You could try the Irish Horse Register for the dam

Tel: +353 (0)45 854550

I have always found them very helpful on breeding records


----------



## anglo (7 September 2012)

The HIS became the Sport Horse Society of Great Britain . They should still have the records for the stallion www.sporthorsegb.co.uk


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2012)

When did your mum have him?

Have you tried to find him through here: http://www.nationalstallion.org.uk/


----------



## shortty (7 September 2012)

Hi all, thanx for the replies.

I have managed to track down the lady who used to show jump and hunt him and we are arranging a meet up in October to share info and she also has a few photos of him that she is letting me have.

I am going to still try and look online on the above websites just to see if he is online etc.

Thanks gain.

Leanne x


----------

